# gold fish tank mates



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

i might begetting a 55 gallon tank to house my goldfish from my pond in the winter and was wondering what tankmates would be good.i would not put them into the pond,just the goldfish.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont think there's anything...

Goldfish are messy, and that on top of cold water...

White clouds come to mind if you had good enough filtration, but they're small enough that the goldfish would eat them.

I think the only good tankmate for a goldfish is... a goldfish.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

pleco would be a good thing to have.GF have lots of waste and it will cause algae if the filter isn't enough to clean the waste.the pleco will eat certain algae but not all.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Pleco are tropical. They won't do well in the cooler water that goldies require.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

well they are hardy we even keep them in ponds here but i'm not sure how they are there.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking at a map, penang is pretty close to the equator... So it would make sense they would work well in a pond in the tropics.

That's not really cold-water, even if it is a pond.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

wont he have a heater or something for the goldies?


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

i was hoping that goldfish wasnt the answer . goldfish are cold water fish.hence why they need no heater


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Bristlenose Pleco can live in water as low as the 60s. In the profile from this site it says 62. Im guessing your house wont drop much lower than that if it does at all and since youre not putting a heater in it then itll be room temp. the only thing is that Goldfish are already a messy fish and a pleco is also on the messy side. You will need to do a lot of water changes and have a strong filter in there. I personally would just do the Goldfish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Bristlenose plecos and dojo loaches are appropriate choices however, please consider having a filter with 10x turnover rate as you'll be dealing with additional bioload. In general, goldfish kept in tanks are fine with 72-78 degrees Fahrenheit range. That's within tolerance limits for several species of plecos (although not all species are advisable with goldfish) and dojo loaches.

What strain are these goldfish anyway, James? How big are they?


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

they are feeder fish.maximum about 4". i have a marineland biowheel.i dont know what size.also there is an internal filter that provides a ton of turnover.



i was wondering,are feeder goldfish called common goldfish or comet?



> Bristlenose Pleco can live in water as low as the 60s.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=456852#ixzz0y6jvfmFE


i will keep an eye out for them.


so i did endup getting the tank at a garage sale. as i said it came with the two filters.i found out what they are.
The internal one is a fluval 4 plus:it provides 260 gph.

The hob is the marineland emperor 280 biowheel: with 280gph.


thats 540gph of filtration,thats really close to 10x

also they came with no filter media so i packed the hob with bioballs and filter floss and the internal with just floss. i know these filters will work because 1 i had the same media in a turtle tank filter (like 3 million times messier than and freshwater fish), and a pond filter in my backyard.


thanks for all the help i love this forum


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i think thats all the same fish but different names i guess


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

james7139 said:


> so i did endup getting the tank at a garage sale. as i said it came with the two filters.i found out what they are.
> The internal one is a fluval 4 plus:it provides 260 gph.
> 
> The hob is the marineland emperor 280 biowheel: with 280gph.
> ...


Nice find and good luck with your tank.


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

Zeetrain said:


> Nice find and good luck with your tank.


Thanks!





> i think thats all the same fish but different names i guess
> 
> Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=459803#ixzz0y7L09EZv



ahh ok


----------

